# Bloomberg Article: Inside Tesla’s Model 3 Factory



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

New Bloomberg article with several new, high res pics of the line after the recent shutdown last month and a few new tidbits like a recent fire in the paint shop.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/feat...el-3-photos-of-elon-musk-s-factory-in-fremont


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

My favorite pix at the end of the article


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Cool to see some insights. Even more interesting - they store the information about every cars measurement details and specs and noise levels from the road test. I don't know anything about car mfg, but with those detailed measurements you wouldn't think you'd find a single body panel gap out of spec.


----------

